# the Caravan Club site rally at Peterborough



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

Can anyone tell me *anything *about the P'borough rally on 27th/29th Jan? PLEASE

Any entertainment or anything planned, what's the site like, whereis it etc.

Thanks

Mrs Snail


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

4 pages of posts here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-9897-0-days0-orderasc-.html

Dave


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi thesnail just to warn you NO children are allowed

-
-
-
-
-
-
-
Over 95 :lol: 
No dogs_____________unless they come with their owners and most important of all definitely no french onion sellers. :wink:

Olley


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi the snail,
Looking forward to meeting you at Ferry Meadows, click on the link for site details

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/UK+Sit...ok+a+Site/Site+Detail.htm?cs_id=FERRY+MEADOWS

Its a great site in a lovely location..

PS

Children ... ooops .. dogs must be kept on leads at all times :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Hasn't there been some mistake? It says "perfect family holiday site". Well that's it, then, I'm off.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi thesnail

I don't think I can add anything more to the above posts, thanks guys. Olley you do make me laugh but just to correct you, the upper age limit for kids is 105 not 95 mate :lol: :lol: :lol: 

All people are welcome to attend this very informal get together and I would just like to re-iterate there are no exclusions whatsoever. We would love to see everyone turn up, even you Olley :wink: 

Please remember that this venue is at a CC site and as such it is not a rally, their rally field is not open until (If I remember correctly) March, and you must book with the site directly, so it is purely just an informal get together with no organised activities. We thought it would be a good excuse to get those vans on the road and have a nice time before the crowds.........

If anyone needs any further info please feel free to PM me.....


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

olley said:


> hi thesnail just to warn you NO children are allowed
> 
> -
> -
> ...


Thanks Ollie, 
but don't we have to have our parents/grndparents with us if we log in as 'CHILDREN', by the way ---- the shirts are from Spain, and the onions from Tesco's, so is it okay for us to come?
Mrs Snail


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Folks

As for entertainment - nothing scheduled, just a laid back get together. Hopefully we can be parked within close proximity to each other.....
We will not be arriving until about 6pm on the Friday, but are easy to spot. 30ft American RV that looks like kands avatar!

I have done a quiz, so please pick one up Fri eve. Return it back by 6pm Sat for checking and the winner will get a bottle of plonk to guzzle sat night. If there is more than one winner you will have to do a three legged race to the entrance of the toilets - first one gets it.

Sharon


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Hi Mr & Mrs Snail,
Sylvia & I will pretend to be your children, - or should it be you acting like our kids & us as the 'grown ups' . . . [we'll have to swap birthdates to see who will be children / grown ups for the weekend :lol: by the way - if the onions are fried away from me


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Bump 8)


----------

